# Train sex 1 of 2



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 21, 2011)

After reading the "sex in public places" thread I was reminded of a story. Hopefully by now you know my stories are long but most of the time, I think worth the read. It's just, I have to lay the foundation ya know?
So, the story goes;
I was working in Roseville and sleeping in my car in the UP parking lot for several months and it was getting hot in the summer. Those stupid fucks didn't put a single god damn shade tree in that whole lot so if you were the younger guys chasing your seniority around just to work and sleeping in your car, you were going to bake in it during the summer. Well I got off work around 9 am one morning and as I was walking out to my nova I started thinking of how hot it would be soon and I was going to sleep like shit. I noticed way in the back corner of the parking lot there sat an old 70's RV. I knew of this RV as I had seen one of the few female RxR employees coming in and out of it in the past.
The RV belonged to a conductor named Abbie.

She was a pretty thing of 24 years old from Reno, thick wavy brown hair shoulder length. She had gorgeous rootbeer brown eyes, a tiny diamond stud on her left nostril. She was the classic example of "thick" with all the proper curves, up top she held 36D, waist was probably 28, hips and rear very plump, almost too plump but not quite. She had terrible taste in music, her favorite artist was jewel. Her style was those monkey face shirts they sell in the screened shirts section of target where you find the orange crush shirts and such. She always wore jeans. She wasn't the ideal girl I'd persue but hey, that's getting a bit ahead of the story.
So as I got to my nova I looked out at her RV and I noticed to the west side of it there was an empty stall. I drove over there and parked next to her RV and I straddled up against it as close as I could with still leaving room for her to get out her side door. I went to sleep with the promise of shade from her RV for the next few hours. I woke up about 2 pm burning up from the heat and I stepped out for a smoke. She was doing some sort of renovating to the inside of her RV and she was often coming in and out to measure 2x2 boards and then cut them with a hand saw right there in the parking lot at work. I made small talk with her and she invited me inside to see what she was working on. I started helping her out with the work and before an hours time she was talking to me about how I could sleep in the back bunk so I didn't have to be so cramped in my car.
I of course took her up on this offer and moved right in. I thought she was boring in a lot of ways but I was single and her body called to me. I'd fall asleep some nights when I was back in Roseville and if she was there too she'd be sleeping up on the cab over big bed and I'd think of how I'd approach her to get in that bed someday but never had any good ideas. We continued to remodel the roof of that RV as it had leaks from past years wear. We worked towards the back of it and within about 10 days we were ripping the ceiling down above my bed. Well I made sure this work was done slowly. All the materials were piled on the plank my matress normally covered and I wasn't planning on moving them that night. As it got late we "realized" it would be a pain in the ass to find a place to put all that shit that was in the way of my matress going back down and decided I would sleep up on the bed with her.
She ordered that I not try anything funny and I respected her wishes and went right to sleep. The next day we were off on trips seperate ways and didn't get back to the RV for another day. She arrived before me sometime I'm not sure but I showed up around 7 pm and she was drinking mikes hard lemonade. I went and got some samuel smith oatmeal stouts cause that's my drink and we fell right in drinking for the night. She was a nerd of sorts, played sudoku and video games for fun. I didn't care for sudoku, I just wanted to shag her rotten. That evening we put off working on the roof and my bed still lay covered in debris. I slept up top with her again and as she previously requested, I tried nothing funny even though we were both drunk.
This putting off the work on the section over my bed was 100% intentional on my part and looking back now I'm pretty sure she was playing the same game and I was too naive to see it and I remained hung up on her request that I keep my hands off her when we slept. Well eventually the work was done over my bed and I returned sleeping there against what I would have prefered. I'd say about a month into my living there with her in the RV she had a friend, a black girl named Tasha from Reno who was her good friend come to visit. Tasha, Abbie, and I all got really drunk and I thought Tasha was giving me some inviting looks through the night. When we all decided to go to bed it was still hot out and I was truly uncomfortable. Not so uncomfortable I would have done anything about it any other night but this night I had a theory, a stupid plot I cooked up and had hopes it would bare fruit.
I decided I would take my sleeping bag down to the creek that ran through that yard near the tracks just off Atkinson and lay it out under the stars on a bed of grass and sleep there in the cool breeze. I was willing one of the girls to come down to join me in my mind and within 30 minutes here comes Tasha. Tasha wasn't the prettiest girl I've ever laid eyes on, she had a weird bridge of her nose that bothered me and she was damn near my same height, I'm 6'3" mind you. Tasha had a rack so large she had to custom order bras to fit it. If I remember correctly she wore a 46 G from what Abbie said. Tasha approached me and said she couldn't sleep in that hot RV either and was it alright if she hang out on my sleeping bag with me. I said sure and she laid down next to me and we lay there drunk looking up at the stars. It didn't take long before I turned on my side to face her and caressed her stomache lightly with my finger tips.
She climbed on top of me and hiked up her skirt, pulled her panties to the side and we went at it right there in the J.R. Davis yard. Her breasts smothered my face but I handled them like a pro. As we were fucking, a westbound stack train pulled up the the "garbage crossing" bridge to crew change and their lights illuminated our bodies for a brief moment. I don't guess anyone noticed us or at least nobody came to bother us that night so it's all I can assume. We woke up before the sun rose and went to sleep in the RV for a few more hours, Tasha on the top cab over bed with Abbie and I in my bed in the back. Tasha went home that day and that's the last I saw of her for several months.
One night a strange summer rain came down on the RV and the window sill next to my bed started letting in a lot of water and it woke me up. I made some noise getting out of bed, trying to get some dry bedding and see about fixing the leak Abbie said I should just climb up there and sleep with her and worry about it the next day. I didn't argue with her, I climbed up and lay by her side. I laid on my right side facing her back and I noticed she wasn't as far over as the previous times I'd slept up there and she made no mention of my "being good". I slowly put my left arm around her soft tummy and rested my hand on it and froze. I asked 'is this alright?" and she replied "yes, it's fine". That was the first time I had sex in a cab over bed, but not the last.
That girl and me were no match on just about all levels but when it came to sex she couldn't have been a better partner for me and I believe the same I was to her. We had sex all through that RV and decided letting the table down and placing the cusions over it was the best place to fuck, mostly doggy style, something we couldn't do up on the cab over bed as the roof was too close. We became a couple and continued living in that RV for many months. Abbie and I would lay off sick at the same time and try to sharp shoot the boards so we'd line ourselves up together for work. She was a conductor and I an engineer so it was plausible we could have worked a train somewhere and we had plans for what we'd do if we were sided somewhere, anywhere.
We never could get it mastered and always missed the same train but sometimes she'd work the train behind me, or two trains ahead sorta thing. We'd end up at the same city in a hotel over night and this was my RxR life for the majority of the time I spent in Roseville. Abbie went into engine service to become an engineer and one trip to Sparks she worked the train behind me. We spent the day sleeping in the hotel in Sparks and I put myself down for 12 hours undisturbed rest so as to try and line up with her again. We finally nailed it! "You're called on duty for the IMNOA23 at 7:00 pm with conductor Cornelius Lowry and fireman Abbie XXXX" 

To be finalized on the following thread http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/train-sex-2-of-2.10891/


----------

